# I can give myself a pat on the back ^_^



## justine2691 (Jan 8, 2011)

My counsellor has told me that I need to celebrate and congratulate myself for the things that I do every single day that I push through, regardless of the fear and anxiety I feel, but especially if I do something that I would normally avoid.

Well, I sure as hell congratulated myself today! I've been putting off going to the gym on campus for weeks now, and this morning I finally decided that enough was enough, and I was going to go there with my friend. Mind you, I was shaking the whole time I walked there, and by the time we got to the change rooms I was almost hyperventilating. But I somehow managed to calm myself down, and we worked out for almost an hour. 

It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. And that's what I have to keep telling myself. We plan on going again on Friday morning.

I called my mom a few hours after I got back, telling her all about it; I felt sort of stupid by how excited I was, but she was very understanding, and I could tell she was genuinely happy


----------



## rosettas stoned (Jan 16, 2011)

Congrats, Justine!! :clap

Your counselor is absolutely right - you definitely need to give yourself credit where it's due! And credit was definitely due here!

It'll get easier as you go more often, so keep it up! You've already passed the hardest part - making the first step - so you totally got this!


----------



## Yella (Sep 27, 2010)

That's great! Pushing yourself out of your comfort zone is the way to do it! Congrats!


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Good for you and well done! 

That's the kind of situation I'd find intimidating too. I've never joined a gym, in great part because of my SA. Much as I like swimming, I also don't often go because of that reason. It must have been a challenging step to take!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

woot! excellent, and that is exactly the way to go about it! keep going until this loses its anxiety provocation for you. you do deserve a big pat on the back! *pat* *pat* *pat* *pat*


----------



## cubanscorpio (Jun 30, 2010)

isnt that a great feeling when you're at the top of ur anxiety attack, you're sweating and shaking and then suddenly you feel ur body just dry up and relax after the acknowledgement that this isnt so terrible and you're surviving thru it just fine. its a great feeling of accomplishment and self enpowering motivation


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Good job! It took me over a year to get myself to go to the gym, which is just downstairs in my apartment building. But after that first time, it became no big deal to keep going there, as I'm sure it will be for you.


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Yay! Congrats!!!


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

--yeah, admitedly, I think that's why I don't work out either. 


Great job!! :boogie:boogie:boogie and a :banana peanut butter jelly.... with a baseball-bat!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

That's great! :clap You just opened your world a little bit


----------

